

Xtranormal on Lean Startup Junkies - alexqgb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J9KhpgYVB0
"You have to iterate. Are you iterating? You have to iterate, or you will never be a lean startup ninja like me. I know lean startup jujitsu. I can help you iterate. What does your startup do?"
======
fleabagflea
heh - glad you liked it

